# SPEED World Challenge GT Schedule



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

This has _got_ to be the most fun kind of racing to watch...doubly cool in that all cars are production-based. Don't forget that GTOs/Monaros are represented!

Looks like most of the events are paired with ALMS races...that would make for a fun weekend!


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks Groucho. SCCA Speed GT is my favorite series bar none. 

At my last race in Memphis in SCCA T1 in March, I had the pleasure of racing against (and beating) Stan Wilson who raced a Dodge Viper in Speed GT last year. Really nice guy. :cheers


----------

